# Rabatt für PCGH-Leser: Nur 12,95 Euro für das Blank Keyboard, die unbeschriftete Tastatur von getDigital.de [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Juni 2011)

*Rabatt für PCGH-Leser: Nur 12,95 Euro für das Blank Keyboard, die unbeschriftete Tastatur von getDigital.de [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Rabatt für PCGH-Leser: Nur 12,95 Euro für das Blank Keyboard, die unbeschriftete Tastatur von getDigital.de [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Rabatt für PCGH-Leser: Nur 12,95 Euro für das Blank Keyboard, die unbeschriftete Tastatur von getDigital.de [Anzeige]


----------



## Borkenkaefer (10. Juni 2011)

*Rabatt für PCGH-Leser: Nur 12,95 Euro für das Blank Keyboard, die unbeschriftete Tastatur von getDigital.de [Anzeige]*

Interessante Teile. Ich kauf mir immer die günstigsten spritzwasser geschützten Tastaturen.
Zahlt sich einfach nicht aus mehr Geld auszugeben.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rabatt für PCGH-Leser: Nur 12,95 Euro für das Blank Keyboard, die unbeschriftete Tastatur von getDigital.de [Anzeige]*



Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Interessante Teile. Ich kauf mir immer die günstigsten spritzwasser geschützten Tastaturen.
> Zahlt sich einfach nicht aus mehr Geld auszugeben.


 
VERSTEHE - Deine Signatur sagt ja schon alles


----------



## Hauptsergant (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rabatt für PCGH-Leser: Nur 12,95 Euro für das Blank Keyboard, die unbeschriftete Tastatur von getDigital.de [Anzeige]*

Mein  Traum  ist war geworden! Danke!


----------



## XXTREME (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rabatt für PCGH-Leser: Nur 12,95 Euro für das Blank Keyboard, die unbeschriftete Tastatur von getDigital.de [Anzeige]*



Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Interessante Teile. Ich kauf mir immer die günstigsten spritzwasser geschützten Tastaturen.
> Zahlt sich einfach nicht aus mehr Geld auszugeben.


 

Nee iss klar soweit .


----------



## Hauptsergant (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rabatt für PCGH-Leser: Nur 12,95 Euro für das Blank Keyboard, die unbeschriftete Tastatur von getDigital.de [Anzeige]*

Bestellt, bezahlt - und schon unterwegs! Das sollte es sein! Was sagt mein Boss dann  am Mittwoch?


----------



## watercooled (10. Juni 2011)

Die ist ja mal absolut Nerdig 

Bei dem Preis werd ich Schwach


----------



## Hauptsergant (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rabatt für PCGH-Leser: Nur 12,95 Euro für das Blank Keyboard, die unbeschriftete Tastatur von getDigital.de [Anzeige]*



watercooled schrieb:


> Bei dem Preis werd ich Schwach


 
Weniger als 18 Euro mit PayPal und Versand! 12 Uhr bestellt  - 15 habe E-Mail bekommen dass das Ding schon unterwegs ist! 

P.S. Vielleicht kriege ich noch was von getDig für Werbung


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rabatt für PCGH-Leser: Nur 12,95 Euro für das Blank Keyboard, die unbeschriftete Tastatur von getDigital.de [Anzeige]*

Kann mir mal einer erklären, wieso ein gesteigerter Peinlichkeitsfaktor aus einer 8 € Tastatur eine 13/23 € Tastatur macht 
Das Keyboard ist ja wenigstens auch im inneren 1337, aber hier? Gibt genug Tastaturen, die nach einiger Zeit von alleine so aussehen


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rabatt für PCGH-Leser: Nur 12,95 Euro für das Blank Keyboard, die unbeschriftete Tastatur von getDigital.de [Anzeige]*

Ich verstehe denn Sinn nicht bei einer Tastatur die keine Beschriftung hat.


----------

